# heat resistant tape... issue...



## franchuli (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello everybody! here is my question:

I have tried using heat resistant tape and everytime it leaves yellow marks on the garment ...grrrrr...
How does this happen?

Thank you for your help
Franchuli


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It's not heat resistant tape then. Try the tape from Conde, that is what we use.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A quality tape should not leave any residue.


----------



## TheHouseofGarb (May 31, 2019)

ive been using heat resistant tape for many of my jobs and never have that problem. 
only buy your tape from a known supplier, dont get the cheap amazon/ ebay stuff.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've used the brand from my local supplier, and the amber colored heat tape from Amazon and neither one has left any discoloration


----------

